

The road from paper concept to working beta software - Nervetattoo
http://blog.benchit.com/the-road-from-a-paper-concept-to-working-beta-software/

======
whitefire
An interesting approach. A somewhat vague idea turned concrecte by searching a
solution space in constant flux. I will be monitoring your progress! :)

